# Sand vs Gravel vs Pebbles



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I would go with regular gravel.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Bottom Material*

Hello sleep...

I've used standard peas-sized gravel for about 10 years. It's easy to vacuum if you need or want to and there are no voids or compact areas that can create water chemistry problems.

Just my preference.

B


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

BBradbury said:


> Hello sleep...
> 
> I've used standard peas-sized gravel for about 10 years. It's easy to vacuum if you need or want to and there are no voids or compact areas that can create water chemistry problems.
> 
> ...


Hi brad ,

What size would that be?I was intending to go with somethiong a bit larger than 1mm grain....


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

Sand definitely shows all the poop. It is pretty easy to clean, though. Personally, I think gravel is just as easy to clean because you don't have to worry about sucking up the sand. Sometimes, sand can also damage the filter in smaller tanks where in the intake is close to the substrate. A sponge over the intake will prevent that. I would stay away from pebbles. It would be the hardest to clean and could possibly lead to gunk being trapped underneath causing ammonia problems. You could make it work since the tank is small, but since the goal is "easiest to clean" then my vote would be gravel. 

You can put all the old substrate in a pantyhose and leave it in the aquarium until the new substrate gets the BB on it. Then you can remove it without causing a new cycle. That's how I changed my substrate in my 55 gal without a problem.

Good luck with the switch!


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

Naiad said:


> Sand definitely shows all the poop. It is pretty easy to clean, though. Personally, I think gravel is just as easy to clean because you don't have to worry about sucking up the sand. Sometimes, sand can also damage the filter in smaller tanks where in the intake is close to the substrate. A sponge over the intake will prevent that. I would stay away from pebbles. It would be the hardest to clean and could possibly lead to gunk being trapped underneath causing ammonia problems. You could make it work since the tank is small, but since the goal is "easiest to clean" then my vote would be gravel.
> 
> You can put all the old substrate in a pantyhose and leave it in the aquarium until the new substrate gets the BB on it. Then you can remove it without causing a new cycle. That's how I changed my substrate in my 55 gal without a problem.
> 
> Good luck with the switch!


Hi Naiad ,

I already have a sponge over the intake ,and I will use some Tahitian Moon sand from a friend.I read that the TM sand is a bit heavier,and doesn't wander a lot in the water column.Since it comes free ,I'll use that.I don't need a lot ,and I can even choose between black or brown(not sure if the brown one is also TM).
I already have gravel in the tank ,and I find that it collects a lot of gunk,especially now ,because I no longer have any rooted plants in it ,only floaters and anubias.Despite my vacuuming each week ,I just can't get it all out.
I'm not sure which sand color would be best at hiding the poo from eyesight.....black or brown.....

The tank is a 10 gallon ,and I use one of those gravel vacuums from Dennerle ,specially designed for Nano tanks.I can basically go all the way down to the bottom of the tank with it and it doesn't suck the sand all the way. 
It only brings it up ,on top of the gravel.The "sand" that I mention is a nutritious substrate ,also from Dennerle ,called Deponit Mix or something like that if I remember correctly.I only have a thin layer of it ,capped with the gravel.And since I've no more need for ferts in the substrate ,I wish to replace the entire bottom with Tahitian Moon sand.


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2014)

How lucky that you're getting free moon sand! That's great. 

I have eco complete in all my tanks which is dark brown almost black and I can only see the poop if I look very closely. I think either sand color you pick will do a good job of hiding poop. Brown might be slightly better at hiding it, as if I look very closely at my tank, the poop is lighter than the substrate, but it really shouldn't make too much of a difference.

Don't forget to stir up your sand every so often (I do it like once a month) so toxic gas doesn't build up underneath.


----------



## Verivus (Jan 6, 2015)

I use black blasting sand. You can definitely see the poop. Go with brown.


----------

